# 2005 Nissan Sentra 1.8 S power steering leaking



## jrsavoie (Apr 14, 2015)

2005 Nissan Sentra 1.8 S power steering leaking

The 2005 Nissan Sentra 1.8 S automatic traNSMISSION is my daughters. 115,000 miles

The power steering is leaking. Not positive where the leak is. We just noticed it .
If you look down between the engine and firewall from the drivers side, you can see a part that is attached to the steering. There is a rubber accordian boot that appears to be pulled lose and it also looks as if that might be where her leak is.

You can see the rod from the cylinder when she turns the wheels. The accordian boot just moves with the shaft. It is not attached towards the center of the car.

Any advice would be appreciated. 

Is there a place to find a parts schematic for this vehicle? So at least I can name the parts or post a part number?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The center cylinder you're referring to is called the steering gear or steering rack. The tie-rod boot needs to be secured to the rack or else dirt/moisture will get into the tie-rod ball joint which will then wear out rapidly. If the boot is cracked, it needs to be replaced ASAP. If the leak is very pronounced, the rack seal is worn or the pinion seal is worn. In this case, either the steering rack will most likely have to be replaced or just the seals replaced. Seal kits are available at most auto parts stores.


----------



## jrsavoie (Apr 14, 2015)

rogoman said:


> The center cylinder you're referring to is called the steering gear or steering rack. The tie-rod boot needs to be secured to the rack or else dirt/moisture will get into the tie-rod ball joint which will then wear out rapidly. If the boot is cracked, it needs to be replaced ASAP. If the leak is very pronounced, the rack seal is worn or the pinion seal is worn. In this case, either the steering rack will most likely have to be replaced or just the seals replaced. Seal kits are available at most auto parts stores.


Do you have any links to part numbers or a recomendation for the highest quality parts?

I do not enjoy working on things enough to install cheap parts that do not last. I am willing to pat extra for a part that will last longer.

Is there a replacement guide for the parts?

I have several service books for my GM's. What are the best books for this Sentra? Where can they be found?

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A good place to buy auto parts is:
RockAuto Parts Catalog

You can download Nissan factory service manuals (also known as FSMs) from:

Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals

http://www.********.com/FSM/ 
(Replace the asterisks with nico club spelled as one word.)


----------



## jrsavoie (Apr 14, 2015)

Does anybody have any opinions on the Rack and pinion complete units?

I have always had good luck in general with AC Delco parts. Would that be a good bet for a best choice for this part?

AAE Part # 3054 Remanufactured Rack and Pinion Complete Unit
Flag indicates this part fits vehicles sold in the US Market. It does not indicate where the part was made -- manufacturers produce parts in multiple factories worldwide. Flag indicates this part fits vehicles sold in the Canadian Market. It does not indicate where the part was made -- manufacturers produce parts in multiple factories worldwide. Flag indicates this part fits vehicles sold in the Mexican Market. It does not indicate where the part was made -- manufacturers produce parts in multiple factories worldwide. Power Steering
Part ImageNext Image
$165.79	$150.00	$315.79

A-1 CARDONE Part # 263018 {#485214Z001, 490014Z001, 490014Z011, TR485214Z001} Reman. - Hydraulic Power Steering Rack & Pinon [Complete Unit] Includes Inner Tie Rods
Flag indicates this part fits vehicles sold in the US Market. It does not indicate where the part was made -- manufacturers produce parts in multiple factories worldwide. Flag indicates this part fits vehicles sold in the Canadian Market. It does not indicate where the part was made -- manufacturers produce parts in multiple factories worldwide. Flag indicates this part fits vehicles sold in the Mexican Market. It does not indicate where the part was made -- manufacturers produce parts in multiple factories worldwide. Includes Inner Tie Rods; Inline filter available
Part Image 
$251.79	$65.00	$316.79

ATSCO Part # 8231 Remanufactured
Flag indicates this part fits vehicles sold in the US Market. It does not indicate where the part was made -- manufacturers produce parts in multiple factories worldwide. Flag indicates this part fits vehicles sold in the Canadian Market. It does not indicate where the part was made -- manufacturers produce parts in multiple factories worldwide. Front; Power Steering
Part ImageNext Image
$297.79	$37.50	$335.29

ACDELCO Part # 36R0797 {#19320895} Reman; Professional||Remanufactured Power Rack
Flag indicates this part fits vehicles sold in the US Market. It does not indicate where the part was made -- manufacturers produce parts in multiple factories worldwide. Flag indicates this part fits vehicles sold in the Canadian Market. It does not indicate where the part was made -- manufacturers produce parts in multiple factories worldwide.
Part Image 
$307.79	$75.00	$382.79


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissanpartsdeal.com had Nissan part diagrams and part numbers. A-1 Cardone used to be pretty good, although I did get a faulty P/S pump from them for a Dodge about a year ago. I never had any problems with their rack and pinions. Most of the A/C Delco parts I've used have been very good, but I've never purchased a rack & pinion from them before. You could get a new, Nissan rack and pinion, but they go for $850 online, which might be a bit much for you. Make sure the seal is actually leaking. Oil or P/S fluid will ruin the bellows (the "boot"), but if it's on the passenger side, oil or P/S fluid could be running be running down onto it from above, possibly a leaking P/S suction hose or pressure hose.


----------



## jrsavoie (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks

Are there installation instructions anywhere?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might try jorgenauto.com


----------



## jrsavoie (Apr 14, 2015)

what should I use for power steering fluid 2006 Nissan Sentra 1.8 ?

Others recommend ATF. Nissan recommends Nissan power steering fluid


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can use Nissan power steering fluid, Dexron III/Mercon or equivalent ATF.


----------



## Spliff (Aug 9, 2003)

The steering rack in my 2005 Sentra is also leaking. I was searching online for rebuilt racks and came across one on eBay that was very affordable except that in the description it says that the rack will fit in all models of Sentra from 2000-2006! That can't be right. All the parts sellers I've visited online say that the 2005 rack only fits the 2005-2006 Sentra.

So did Nissan actually use the same rack, unchanged, from 2000 through 2006? Is it safe for me to get the one from eBay or better to stick with a more expensive rebuilt one from RockAuto or some other parts site?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

RockAuto's catalog lists the racks as fitting 2000-2006. These are all reman units with a refundable core charge. The higher priced racks on Ebay are also reman units with a refundable core charge and they are comparable in price to RockAuto. The real cheap ones on Ebay are used units where the condition is UNKNOWN. IMO, you're better off to stick with RockAuto.


----------



## Spliff (Aug 9, 2003)

rogoman said:


> RockAuto's catalog lists the racks as fitting 2000-2006. These are all reman units with a refundable core charge. The higher priced racks on Ebay are also reman units with a refundable core charge and they are comparable in price to RockAuto. The real cheap ones on Ebay are used units where the condition is UNKNOWN. IMO, you're better off to stick with RockAuto.


Okay. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## 2000 Sentra (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi

My 2000 sentra rack and pinion leaks from the seals at the tie rod ends. I haven't been able to figure out how to disassemble it and get the seals replaced. I have scoured the FSM but there is no information about how to disassemble the rack and pinion assembly, searching on google hasn't yielded any results either. 

Can you please give me any info. Thanks

h


rogoman said:


> The center cylinder you're referring to is called the steering gear or steering rack. The tie-rod boot needs to be secured to the rack or else dirt/moisture will get into the tie-rod ball joint which will then wear out rapidly. If the boot is cracked, it needs to be replaced ASAP. If the leak is very pronounced, the rack seal is worn or the pinion seal is worn. In this case, either the steering rack will most likely have to be replaced or just the seals replaced. Seal kits are available at most auto parts stores.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you look at page ST-15 of the 2000 Sentra Factory Service Manual, you'll see it says "do not disassemble" on the P/S R&P component diagram next to the steering gear, or what some would call the "bare rack." Nissan also doesn't sell seals for the rack and pinion because they never service it outside of the replacement of the tie rods and bellows (I know you can get aftermarket seal kits). The reasoning being that most people don't have the equipment to properly rebuild the rack and pinion. There is an extractor tool that is used to remove and install the seal deep inside the rack body that is expensive and not something you can loan from the local auto parts store. There are some YouTube vids on how to rebuild steering rack and pinion for a general description that may have some tips how to do it yourself, but keep in mind that if you get something wrong, the results may be having the steering malfunction in some way while you are driving. The best thing to do is to replace the rack and pinion assembly rather than try to rebuild it yourself.


----------



## 2000 Sentra (Oct 1, 2017)

Many thanks 


smj999smj said:


> If you look at page ST-15 of the 2000 Sentra Factory Service Manual, you'll see it says "do not disassemble" on the P/S R&P component diagram next to the steering gear, or what some would call the "bare rack." Nissan also doesn't sell seals for the rack and pinion because they never service it outside of the replacement of the tie rods and bellows (I know you can get aftermarket seal kits). The reasoning being that most people don't have the equipment to properly rebuild the rack and pinion. There is an extractor tool that is used to remove and install the seal deep inside the rack body that is expensive and not something you can loan from the local auto parts store. There are some YouTube vids on how to rebuild steering rack and pinion for a general description that may have some tips how to do it yourself, but keep in mind that if you get something wrong, the results may be having the steering malfunction in some way while you are driving. The best thing to do is to replace the rack and pinion assembly rather than try to rebuild it yourself.


----------

